

CAP Theorem: if all you have is a timeout, everything looks like a partition - nkeywal
http://blog.thislongrun.com/2015/05/CAP-theorem-partition-timeout-zookeeper.html

======
zamalek
Given a supervisor script that automatically restarts the process, wouldn't it
be simpler for the process to communicate its own death the next time it
boots?

~~~
marcosdumay
I was think more on the lines of: given a supervisor that'll restart the
process on any kind of trouble, isn't the entire optimization redundant
anyway?

Anyway, that's a great wake-up call to improve the supervisor.

~~~
nkeywal
> isn't the entire optimization redundant anyway? With ZooKeeper the ephemeral
> znode is linked to a session, and if you restart the process it will have a
> different session. So you also need to manage the znode deletion explicitly
> in this case. It's possible of course, I have a little preference for the
> 'ultimate line in the script' as it does not rely on the restart but both
> options are likely good.

